# Air Conditioner Not Working? Here’s how to stay cool.



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

The heat is here to stay in Philadelphia, and our air conditioners will be working full force during the upcoming summer months. Having your air conditioner not working due to a break down is an emergency during the summer. If you need your air conditioning repaired in the summer, you’ll want to find a company like HVAC Philly who offers 24 hour emergency HVAC service. Even so, Summer is the busiest season for HVAC repairs, so you’ll want to keep your house cool while you wait for a tech to arrive. Read on for our tips on how to stay cool in the Philadelphia heat if you have a case of your air conditioner not working.

Air Conditioner Not Working? Follow these steps:

Shut Out the Sun

The blazing summer sun will heat up your home if you let it. If your air conditioner breaks, the first thing you should do is make sure all windows and doors are shut and close the blinds. This will keep your house cooler as you block out the summer rays. Use lights sparingly; they can add heat to a room as well.

Keep Your Body Cool

Even if your house warms up, you don’t have to! Stay cool with iced water, frozen treats, or a cool, wet cloth around your head or neck. If you’re having trouble sleeping, you can even try going to bed with slightly damp sheets that will keep you cool until your body temperature drops while you catch some Z’s. Your body uses water to regulate temperature, so make sure you stay plenty hydrated as well.

Don’t Cook Inside

air conditioner not working

Summertime is perfect for grilling! Cooking up chicken in the oven might be delicious, but using a stove or oven inside will add unnecessary heat to your house. So fire up the grill, order out, or eat a cold meal, and you’ll keep cool all day.

Be Smart With Your Fans

air conditioner not working

Use small, portable fans to blow hot air out of the house. This can be especially useful on the second floor of your home where hot air frequently gets trapped. You should also adjust your ceiling fans so that they rotate counter-clockwise. Otherwise, they’ll just push hot air around the room.

Go to the Movies or a Museum

air conditioner not working

What better way to stay cool than a dark, chilly movie theater? Kick back with a bucket of popcorn and watch your favorite movie while staying cool. You can also go to the Philadelphia art museum where the paintings require a strictly controlled, comfortable climate. You’ll enjoy culture, stay cool, and forget you have an air conditioner not working at home. It’s a win-win situation.

Sleep Alone (On Cotton Sheets)

As great as it is to cuddle in bed, you’ll stay cooler if you sleep by yourself at night. Don’t forget to put on some lightweight cotton sheets before you go to bed. They breathe better than other fabrics and will help keep you cool during your summer slumber. Also, don’t forget to open the windows at night to let trapped heat out. When the temperature finally drops, you’ll be happy you did.

Get Emergency HVAC Service

If you live in Philadelphia, Montgomery, or Bucks County, call the pros at HVAC Philly at 215-725-6111 for 24 hour emergency air conditioning repair. We have over 20 years of experience and offer unparalleled professionalism.

Stay cool my friends.


----------



## infinair (Jun 23, 2017)

if the air conditioner does't word sometimes, the best way are some spare fans. Axial Man Cooler Fans are the best choice. I choose the Chinese fans manufacturer - INFINAIR.http://www.industrialaxialfan.com/product/industrialAxialFans/YFMPX.html


----------



## RonRestore (Oct 31, 2017)

thank you for sharing this with us  nice way to avoid heat


----------

